# Tour durch den Spessart in die Rhön



## Franken_biker (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
da ich z.Z eine Mehrtagestour durch den Spessart in die Rhön plane und mich dort leider noch nicht sehr gut auskenne, bin ich auf der Suche nach Tipps/Streckenvorschlägen/Übernachtungsempfehlungen/......
Die Tour beginnt voraussichtlich stück westlich von Lohr am Main, NW-lich an Hammelburg und Bad Neustadt an der Saale vorbei durch/über die Rhön bis etwa Bad Salzungen. Da ein paar Bekannte (=MTB-Neulinge) mitfahren wollen, sollte die Tour nicht zu Hm-lastig sein. Der Spass und das Erleben....äh Er-RAD-eln der Strecke/Landschaft steht dabei im Vordergrund.
Freue mich über jeden Tipp.
Frohes Schrauben (für die nächste Saison )


----------



## _Deathstar_ (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Franken_biker,

Einen schönen Start hast Du mit dem Spessartweg 1 der dich bis nach Gemünden führt. Von dort aus kannst Du zum Schoppen Franz fahren und eine kleine Rast einlegen um dann gestärkt Richtung Hammelburg aufzubrechen!

Hier mal ein paar Links:
http://www.spessartweg.de/
http://www.schoppenfranz.de/ueberuns/anfahrt/index.html
http://www.bikemap.net/route/164342


Grüße

Deathstar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franken_biker (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

nach vielen Wochen der Planungsphase geht es nun an das 
Befahren der einzelnen Tagesetappen..... am kommenden Wochenende
von Rothenbuch über Bayerische Schanz, Burgsinn zum Würzburger Haus (2 Tagesetappen).
Da ich mich dort leider nicht auskenne, freue ich mich über Tipps/Empfehlungen. 
Z.B. weiß ich noch nicht genau wie ich von Rothenbuch nach Ruppertshütten fahren kann, ohne dabei allzuviel Straßenanteil zu haben, soll ja schliesslich eine MTB-Tour werden.
Wo kann man in Ruppertshütten/Fellen/Burgsinn gut & günstig übernachten?
"Kette rechts"!


----------

